# New member



## ***Lee*** (Jul 24, 2011)

Just joined up today and thought I'd say hi.

A little about myself;

I have been back into bodybuilding now for about 12 months.

I used to be a karate instructor and also used to lift a little (but if I'm honest karate always took first place)

Nearly 7 years ago I had an accident at work which left me with a prolapsed disc. For 4 years I had to use crutches to walk, and eventually ended up in a wheelchair.

In October 2008 I had disc replacement surgery, which was successful and allowed me to get my life back.

I got back into the gym about 18 months ago just doing some light rehab work. Since then things have been going really well.

My first "real" program was a 5x5 routine which helped me get some strength back that I had lost over the previous years. I am now doing a 3 day split; Chest tri's, Back Bi's Delts, Legs abs. I'm trying to add some more mass at the moment, and plan to continue until next spring, when I will do a "cut"

My long term goal is to compete in some amateur shows (although that is a long way off yet)

I'm a member of another bbing site and although it's O.K. but it's members are mostly from the U.S.A. so I thought it would be good to join a site with some fellow brits.

Anyway that's enough for now, lift heavy:becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate, sounds you like have been through alot! glad your on the mend now!

good luck in the future!

:welcome:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud,

so they gave you a new disc did they?

hows that going for you?

i was offered one then didnt get it and had a fusion instead L5/S1 recovery has been slow and inconsistent to say the least..

3 years on now too..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Good intro bud.

All the best~


----------



## ***Lee*** (Jul 24, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> Welcome aboard mate, sounds you like have been through alot! glad your on the mend now!
> 
> good luck in the future!
> 
> :welcome:


Thanks mate 



TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud,
> 
> so they gave you a new disc did they?
> 
> ...


Wow 3 years and still not fully recovered, that's terrible mate. What problems are you having?

Yes I was lucky and got a new one.

I would say I am 90% as good as I was before the injury. The only real problem I have (if you can call it that) is I have lost a little flexibility.

Saying that though, the op did come with some risks. They went in through my stomach and damaged my bowl. 2 weeks after my back surgery I was back in hospital having 6in of bowl removed as it had shut down, and I couldn't hold down any food or liquid. Lucky they found it in time or it could have been lights out for good.



fleg said:


> Welcome to the forum matey


Thanks mate


----------



## ***Lee*** (Jul 24, 2011)

Mattious said:


> Good intro bud.
> 
> All the best~


We must have posted at the same time.....

Thanks mate


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome my friend.


----------



## ***Lee*** (Jul 24, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Welcome my friend.


Thank you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

2.5 years after op i felt i was ready lift proper again..

ive essentially moved the metalwork inside me abit.. this is gonna keep aggravating basically..

yeah i postponed my op for a year cos of the entry thru the stomach and the fears of retroactive ejaculation...

fcuuuk so they clipped your bowel...

my stepdads secretary went in for a heart op she`d had 3, but the fourth was the most serious..

they clipped he spine and she`s now paralysed.

she used to train5x aweek...

never take training for granted...


----------



## ***Lee*** (Jul 24, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> 2.5 years after op i felt i was ready lift proper again..
> 
> ive essentially moved the metalwork inside me abit.. this is gonna keep aggravating basically..
> 
> ...


So how much has it affected your training?

That's some serious chit with your stepdads secretary. I was only in a wheelchair for about 6 months, and even then I was still able to drag myself round the house. I don't know how I would cope if I was paralysed.

Sometimes we don't realise how lucky we are....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you read my journals last posts you`ll see how much training ive done in 3 years...

whoooa dude you ended up in a wheel chair...mustve been scary..


----------

